# what if



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

Just watched The Stranger’s movie, wondering what you guys would do if this situation were to arise. In case you haven’t seen the movie it’s basically a about home invasion, but the victims are armed. So my question is if you and your family were all at home, and someone is outside trying to get in, and you have no phone contact to the outside world whatever would you do?


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

Forgot to put my own answer. Personally I’m putting the family in a room locking the door, and going to the back of the hallway and waiting for them to come to me.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Stay put for as long as I reasonably can to protect my family.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Nail them the second they entered. My wife would get number two and we would swap off till finished.
My Grandson would be laughing as they walked up the yard waiting for the first one to step onto the mine field.


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow TOF id feel for bad the fool that steps in your yard unwanted.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

TOF said:


> Nail them the second they entered.


 :smt023

If I'm awake, then there's a gun on me (except for the days I wash my hair and can't put the gun under my shower cap). High-velocity projectiles would be heading the way of anyone who decided to try to kick in my front door or come in a window. The way I look at it, someone smashes their way into your house, they're not there as a friend or there to sell you a magazine subscription.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd get the family to the rear of the house (assuming they are trying to get in up front), and blast holes through the door... until they decided my stuff wasn't worth their life...

JW


----------



## DGreenplate (Jan 7, 2008)

Alot of times I read posts on here and it makes me realize how much better some people have it elsewhere in the country. I live in MD. If someone was to get into our house the law say you may not just fire. We are to retreat unless there is a clear danger to life. We don't have a castle doctrine. I get very jealous sometimes when I see the ranges that people have to shoot at. Thet are around here but far away and most are filled with members.
Sorry just venting.
Dave Greenplate


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Pass out rifles and mags then play call your shot.


----------



## SemoShooter (Jul 5, 2007)

For starters I would have phone contact with at least one cell phone to contact the police if the cut the land-line. 

Why would you leave the cover & concealment of your home to fight in the open outside? Unless the intruder is setting fire to the home there is no reason to leave. There may be more than one attacker outside so even if they are coming in the front door and you exit through the back door they may be waiting for you out there. You should have an advantage in your home. You know the layout. You know what you can use for cover and concealment. If you have prepared with your other family members as you should. you can position yourself and another to catch the intruder in a cross fire making it much more difficult for them if they do gain entry.

Escape? See above.

Missouri has a castle doctrine so you would be justified in shooting through the door or wall to prevent the attacker from entering your home if you feel you or another's life is in danger or you fear great bodily harm to you or another.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

AS they stepped onto my property I would drop them with the 30.06 and when they get closer to the house it will be handgun time.


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

I only added the going outside part to the thread because of the movie. You guys must have stockpiles of ammo to shoot through walls and doors. I'd have to wait for them to come in so i can have a target. No ammo to waste here


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

bprince04305 said:


> I only added the going outside part to the thread because of the movie. You guys must have stockpiles of ammo to shoot through walls and doors. I'd have to wait for them to come in so i can have a target. No ammo to waste here


Get some. :numbchuck:

Then post your flag so we can see what level of danger you are in. :mrgreen:


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

Trust me im working on it


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

bprince04305 said:


> You guys must have stockpiles of ammo to shoot through walls and doors. I'd have to wait for them to come in so i can have a target.


I agree, always be sure of your target.


----------



## bdp2000 (Apr 22, 2008)

TheReaper said:


> AS they stepped onto my property I would drop them with the 30.06 and when they get closer to the house it will be handgun time.


You fire a rifle at anyone who steps on your property? Remind my girlscouts NEVER to sell cookies in your neck of the woods!

To answer the qustion of the OP, if they were actively breaking in my house, the family would be headed to the basement and I would be calling 911, with the gun trained on the door until I see my target. There are neighbors right across the street and I'm not randomly firing in the direction of their dining room window without knowing who I'm shooting.


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have that same problem living in the city. That would be another reason for me to just to start shooting, but i didnt think to put that as a reason, but defintely another good point


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

well I where I live has two story so guarantee I'm sending the wife and kid to the closet and I'm perching myself at the top of the stairs.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

If I was standing in my kitchen with my guns loaded and someone smashed an axe through the door to come in, they would get a chest full of .357 magnum..I have not seen the movie, but have seen previews..Seems to me that the scenario is people coming in, breaking in armed...Chopping through the door with an axe, etc...If that was what was coming in...they are getting shot....period...

Willy


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

Willy thats basically what it is, i used it as a scapegoat to convince the wife guns are a must for HD


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

A lot of strange and bad stuff happens in this world but I try not to dwell on it too much. Anyway, I'd do my best to lay em out in a neat row for the meat wagon when it showed up. :mrgreen:


----------



## cvillechopper (Jan 27, 2008)

Send the wife upstairs for more ammo and towels (minimize the damage to the floor when the shooting's done). My house is laid out with an entry point close to the stairs so I'd be about 1/2 way up (able to see the rest of the downstairs) with gun and spare mag ready. If it spend my loaded ammo and there are more BGs coming at me we've been invaded...


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

bdp2000 said:


> You fire a rifle at anyone who steps on your property? Remind my girlscouts NEVER to sell cookies in your neck of the woods!
> 
> To answer the qustion of the OP, if they were actively breaking in my house, the family would be headed to the basement and I would be calling 911, with the gun trained on the door until I see my target. There are neighbors right across the street and I'm not randomly firing in the direction of their dining room window without knowing who I'm shooting.


I don't shoot Girl Scouts.


----------



## Atroxus (Nov 7, 2008)

I like my state laws in regards to use of force. We aren't required to retreat before defending ourselves. :smt023 So anyone breaking into my home can count on a .40 caliber greeting.

9A.16.050
Homicide — By other person — When justifiable.
Homicide is also justifiable when committed either:

(1) In the lawful defense of the slayer, or his or her husband, wife, parent, child, brother, or sister, or of any other person in his presence or company, when there is reasonable ground to apprehend a design on the part of the person slain to commit a felony or to do some great personal injury to the slayer or to any such person, and there is imminent danger of such design being accomplished; or

(2) In the actual resistance of an attempt to commit a felony upon the slayer, in his presence, or upon or in a dwelling, or other place of abode, in which he is.


PS I am not a lawyer, nor do I play one on TV, so do not take anything in my post as legal advice, because it's not


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'd have to ask the intruder if he needed a new watch. Because he should have known it was the wrong time to be sneaking into my house.

I'd like to say I'd get the family into a room then go after the BG but my wife is way too mean and she would probably go after them too. And that BG would really hope I'd get to him before she did. I'd just shoot him. She would probably keep him alive but he'd wish he would have got shot...she's just mean when riled:anim_lol:


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

NC law says I can shoot if someone is breaking into my house, but have to be careful if they allready got in. Go figure




"Forgive your enemies, but never forget their names" JFK


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

Redwolf said:


> NC law says I can shoot if someone is breaking into my house, but have to be careful if they allready got in. Go figure
> 
> "Forgive your enemies, but never forget their names" JFK


Wow just how careful you talking!


----------



## shooter686 (Dec 12, 2008)

i would certainly stay indoors (where i am most familiar with the layout) and send my family to the most secured room in the house (with my wife holding on to at least a handgun :smt1099 )... then determine what's happening outside..

anyone coming down the hallway who does not identify themselves and someone i don't know will most certainly meet the business end of my 12-guage shotgun...:numbchuck::numbchuck:

:mrgreen: :smt023


----------

